# airbrush v picture prints



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

ok so i have these opera cakes that im getting for a cater and my client wants to have their logo on them. ive used the printer art things on fondant sheets before at a previous job and those came out nice and i think thats what im leaning towards. airbrushing was another option. make a stencil and airbrush it on before service. my only concern is that i know when these start to defrost they get a bit of condensation on top of them as well as the top layer is chocolate. i havnt come across the fondant sheets online yet, just the frosting sheets from http://www.kopykake.com/ those to me look like they are the sheets that melt into the cake but again, the top is chocolate and dark at that. any ideas on how to do this. i dont have any of the equipment so i have to buy either way. and this is the opera cake im putting it on. 
http://www.sweetstreet.com/product.a...Fid/Opera+Cake


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess to answer your question, it kind of depends on the logo....and what looks best on an Opera......
I would say either a simple stencil of the logo airbrushed on, or sprinkled in powdered sugar right before service, OR you can actually get chocolate decorations made with company logos on them or order chocolate transfer sheets with custom logos and make the chocolate decorations yourself.

I would stay away from the Kopykake icing sheets for the Opera.....it would look too cheesy (in my opinion).


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Could you make a stencil and apply it to a plaque then apply the plaque to the cake at the last minute?? If you leave the cakes in the box sealed until they defrost you will not have a condensation problem.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I think a chocolate plaque is a good idea.

If you used a gumpaste plaque you could use kopycake. I guess you could apply a printed sheet to a white chocolate plaque as well.

I dont see how you can use a stencil on ganache. In my experience, once you ganache a cake you shouldn't touch it--period. And when you airbrush something the stencil needs to be flat against it to come out looking good and clean.

does color matter?

eeyore


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You can get away with it if you hold the stencil JUST above the surface, and either sprinkle or spray.

I don't know how I forgot about suggesting plaques. I use them all the time.
I usually use modeling chocolate, but fondant or gumpaste works great too....and yeah, you can use the Kopykake icing sheets on them.


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

so for the plaques do you make them with something like the silicone molds? that is sorta like what it was with the last time i used it at another job. it wasnt thin like paper, more like cardstock and we used than like a plaque. i think that would work out and i think thats what ill do unless something better falls in my lap. thank you all and if you think of anything else please feel free to let me know. then cater isnt for a few more months im just being prepared because its a big event and i gotta make sure its perfect


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We use rolled fondant or plastique a lot for plaques. We roll them very thin and let them harden. You can cut any shape. We hand rub them out before hardening to reduce any spidering when you airbrush or paint the logos. Stencils are easily made with a trip to kinkos. They can copy the logo and print on acetate or vellum (not sure which one, my wife usually does this) then exacto out the stencil. We sometimes reduce the logo to just an overlay and match the color of the logo by coloring the fondant. Does that make sense? Keep in mind the fade. We keep them out of the light.
Have fun with this
pan


----------

